

OpenCongress - timf
http://www.opencongress.org/

======
pudo
Wow that is just an amazing application. It really enables government
transparency. I'm seriously thinking about porting it to the German political
system.

------
schacon
if you want to help, don't forget that it's open source :
<http://github.com/opencongress/opencongress>

